# No team for Horner yet?



## shomyoface (Nov 24, 2007)

I thought it was expected last week. Perhaps he put his eggs in the Alonzo basket and got burned - I believe that was the rumor?!


----------



## 80turbota (Dec 3, 2011)

For some reason I thought he had resigned with Leopard/Trek. Maybe that deal went away with Trek buying the team?


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

It is alleged he wants $1m a year and a 2yr deal ... and he is 41 years old? Might have something to do with it.


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

Probably has a lot to do with it.. Great guy, but historically he has shot himself in the foot either with his mouth or attitude..


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

Mosovich said:


> ...but historically he has shot himself in the foot either with his mouth or attitude..


???? Examples?


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

Several comments he made in the Vuelta, (would have to look for them), look back at the beginning of his career with FDJ..


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

I think teams will be hesitant to give anybody 42 y/o a $2mil contract in a what is still a fringe sport, with some teams going belly up or struggling to stay afloat. Reality is biatch.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

He was asking 1 million per year before the Vuelta (which made not much sense then), he might be asking more now. His age and his lack of performance on a regular basis is one part of the puzzle but even if teams thought he was worth it, most teams have already secured their big budget riders, this late in the season, they're usually signing the cheaper gregarios to build teams around the team leaders they have... and many teams are already full.

He should be able to find a job but maybe not at the price he wants, for as long as he wants and maybe not even on a WorldTour level team... But as far as I can tell, his management and Trek had not stopped talking.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

So, now he's broken ribs in the World's crash. Sheesh....


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

looigi said:


> So, now he's broken ribs in the World's crash. Sheesh....


I've broken ribs. A few weeks off the bike followed by low intensity and he'll be fine -- aside from the discomfort, it's not a bad injury to get at the end of the season.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

Good early season,
crash,
Wins a GT,
crash.
Can't catch a break.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Local Hero said:


> I've broken ribs. A few weeks off the bike followed by low intensity and he'll be fine -- aside from the discomfort, it's not a bad injury to get at the end of the season.


Yes, of course. Any single injury like that is usually no huge deal, except perhaps in his case where he's been out of commission so much for injuries and he's looking for a job. It can add to the perception that he's old, frail, injury prone and accident prone.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

He gets in a crash on the way to a new contract.


----------



## PaxRomana (Jan 16, 2012)

Horner's in a bad spot too, as many teams are closing up shop: Euskaltel, Sojasun, Vacansoleil, Saxo is having problems, etc. 

Lots of competition for contracts now as riders from these teams are all looking for jobs.


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

If I remember correctly from an earlier article, he said his season was over... I think it'd behoove him to recover and get back out there.. The fact he's spent more of this year injured than any thing else is not a good negotiating tool.. Especially when one of those injuries has to do with your knees.. I agree to that with so many younger strong riders on the market it'll be tough.. Also, didn't he say he wanted to be a team leader? Can't see that happening at Trek..


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

Mosovich said:


> If I remember correctly from an earlier article, he said his season was over... I think it'd behoove him to recover and get back out there.


Get back out there to what?


----------



## misterwaterfallin (Sep 14, 2012)

I think that fact that he wants to be a GC leader at the grand tours and that he wants a 2 year deal are making it tough for him. I hope he finds a team but I doubt his demands will all be met.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

There are a couple of local Masters teams he could ride for, no slackers though, he better be prepared to work.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

Ok, it's official, he was going to go with the Alonso project. Oops.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Here's a current interview with Horner in which he said he had some sort of agreement with Alonso, and that Trek hasn't been eager sign him up, at least with the commitment he's looking for...

Horner Q&A: Looking for a job, releasing data, and winning at 41 - VeloNews.com


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2013)

Well I have no idea if he will find his team but I wish him the best.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Several teams with slots to fill yet, even this late in the season...but I doubt in his price-range or in the role of team leader. I was very impressed (and surprised) by his GT win in Spain - he obviously would be a huge asset to any team - I hope someone picks him up, would be a pity for him to have to sit next year out.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

LostViking said:


> ... would be a pity for him to have to sit next year out.


If he did, it would be by his own choice as he admits in the interview.

" But if I wanted to find a job, I could find one in an hour. Call a ProTour team up and say, “Hey, give me $100 grand,” and I’d have a job tomorrow. So that’s not the problem."


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

One thing that's interesting is you've got younger grand tour winners retiring because they can't find a team.. ie: Menchov somes to mind.. There is also the risk that this is a one hit wonder kind of victory.. Look at Cobo who won the Vuelta in 2011.. He went to Movistar and hasn't done anything since.. So, that has to stay in the back of managers mind, plus with his injuries.. Me might end up having to take that $100K salary and thank his lucky stars he's go it especially as more teams fold.. If I was a team manager now and had money, I'd be counting every penny I had from here on out..


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Reading this Wave of retirements sweeps across the peloton as year ends - VeloNews.com one would not be too optimistic for Mr Horner.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

That's a lot of retirements/layoffs.


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

I'd say going on a tirade on a public forum like twitter and basically having a meltdown isn't a good way to attract an employer.. I mean we all get frustrated, but if I was employer and witnessed something like that from a potential employee, I'd just pass them on along because if things get rough on the team, that person is going to go bad mouthing you in public and that's something no company wants.. That's just a dumb move and a total shot yourself in the foot move..


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Agreed on Horner's conduct. Nobody wants to hire a whiner. Belkin seems to have freed up some payroll though:

Belkin drops Sanchez amid possible Operation Puerto link - VeloNews.com


----------



## King Arthur (Nov 13, 2009)

Thought they signed Horner???


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Mosovich said:


> I'd say going on a tirade on a public forum like twitter and basically having a meltdown isn't a good way to attract an employer.. I mean we all get frustrated, but if I was employer and witnessed something like that from a potential employee, I'd just pass them on along because if things get rough on the team, that person is going to go bad mouthing you in public and that's something no company wants.. That's just a dumb move and a total shot yourself in the foot move..


I assume he was frustrated and probably drinking.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Latest news reports Horner was offered 750,000 euros for one year at Europcar (who have applied to upgrade to a WorldTour licence next season). He refused...

Seriously Chris? You think you can get a better deal this late in the season, at your age with your fragile nature?


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Let's redo that as reports have been mis-translated: Chris Horner was offered TO Europcar for €750.000 a year but Europcar said NON.

Makes more sense.


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

Maybe now that the "Alonso Project" is going to happen in 2015 he will sit out the entire 2014 season and be ready to go for 2015. He will only be 43.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I think he should take one of those $100,000 deals he was bragging about.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

I was thinking Alonso too. It would be nice for him to get a 1 year contract with another team to keep them race legs in shape.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

Anyone here follows the NBA? Years ago, Latrell Spreewell, an NBA player nearing the end of his career, was offered a handsome contract. But he thought he deserved more, and so he held out. He eventually retired with no further money.

Hey Chris, you're 41, time ain't on your side, and everybody knows this. Managers ain't budging and keeping their wallets close and tight.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

i kept thinking you guys were talking about almonzo and was all, like, wha? horner is gonna dominate gravel grinding?


sprewell, "ive got kids to feed."


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Horner tweeted a while ago now to thank the RST group for the support and that he'll be "somewhere else" in 2014.

Today it was announced that Francisco Mancebo would join Sky Dive Dubai, a new Continental team based in the Middle East. Not World Tour, but likely deep pockets and looking for points to buy. Who else thinks he's going there?


----------



## misterwaterfallin (Sep 14, 2012)

davidka said:


> Horner tweeted a while ago now to thank the RST group for the support and that he'll be "somewhere else" in 2014.
> 
> Today it was announced that Francisco Mancebo would join Sky Dive Dubai, a new Continental team based in the Middle East. Not World Tour, but likely deep pockets and looking for points to buy. Who else thinks he's going there?


Maybe, but Im thinking UHC. They said they want to race a grand tour next year, and although unlikely, they would need a strong leader in case that happens.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

misterwaterfallin said:


> Maybe, but Im thinking UHC. They said they want to race a grand tour next year, and although unlikely, they would need a strong leader in case that happens.


Also possible. Think they have a couple million bucks for him?


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

davidka said:


> Think they have a couple million bucks for him?


Ha! Something tells me his number sub-$1m at this point...


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

misterwaterfallin said:


> Maybe, but Im thinking UHC. They said they want to race a grand tour next year, and although unlikely, they would need a strong leader in case that happens.



Doubt it they already passed on Levi last year


----------



## misterwaterfallin (Sep 14, 2012)

32and3cross said:


> Doubt it they already passed on Levi last year


They didn't want to race a GT this season though, so they didn't have the need to pay someone like Levi, and it would be reasonable to think that they have a bigger budget for 2014 if they are even considering racing a GT which may also mean that they didn't have the money for Levi. Yes, 2 maybes, but we are speculating here so why not


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

misterwaterfallin said:


> They didn't want to race a GT this season though, so they didn't have the need to pay someone like Levi, and it would be reasonable to think that they have a bigger budget for 2014 if they are even considering racing a GT which may also mean that they didn't have the money for Levi. Yes, 2 maybes, but we are speculating here so why not


Word was Levi was in it for the money and mainly wanted to race TOC and they still passed, I really doubt they will take Honer who is in it for the money esp as they will have to wait a year to get in a grand tour and by that time I would guess he would be spent force. Add to that the stigma that goes with him that I doubt they want.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Perhaps UHC learned their lessons with Landis.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

My offer of racing on my Masters team still stands, he only needs to accept it, better hurry before we put our kit orders in.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Hopefully this will come about and Chris will be signed for the year. I feel so sorry for him and I think he can offer a lot of experience to a team.

Report: Caja Rural interested in signing Horner - VeloNews.com



> A report on a Spanish website has linked Vuelta a España winner Chris Horner to Caja Rural.
> 
> Ciclo21.com reports that the U.S. distributor of bike sponsor Vivelo reached out to Horner directly to inquire about signing the 42-year-old to the Spanish Pro Continental team for 2014.
> 
> According to the proposed deal, Vivelo would cover Horner’s entire salary.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Caja Rural doesn't always have a guarantee for the Vuelta. Íñigo Cuesta was hoping for his final Vuelta and no dice.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

spade2you said:


> Caja Rural doesn't always have a guarantee for the Vuelta. Íñigo Cuesta was hoping for his final Vuelta and no dice.


But with the defending champion, they may have a better chance????


----------



## Uprwstsdr (Jul 17, 2002)

Caja Rural ain't happening. 

Caja Rural-Seguros RGA Deny Interest In Signing Horner | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

love4himies said:


> But with the defending champion, they may have a better chance????


Possibly. Still no guarantees. When Contador moved to Astana, he ended up racing the Giro due to no Tour invite. He's not Italian, French, or Spanish. So little/no guarantees.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

spade2you said:


> Possibly. Still no guarantees. When Contador moved to Astana, he ended up racing the Giro due to no Tour invite. He's not Italian, French, or Spanish. So little/no guarantees.


What are you talking about? When was Contador, possibly the best GC rider of his generation, "not invited" to the tour?


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

It really wasn't that long ago.



> Alberto Contador, the winner of the 2007 Tour de France, will not be able to start this year's event after his team, Astana, was not invited to participate in La Grande Boucle


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

upstateSC-rider said:


> It really wasn't that long ago.


Not that long? That's over 5 years!!!


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

foto said:


> Not that long? That's over 5 years!!!


well now you know the answer to your question.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

den bakker said:


> well now you know the answer to your question.


Remarkable!!!


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

foto said:


> Not that long? That's over 5 years!!!


Guess it depends on your perspective, at my age it seems like yesterday.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

32and3cross said:


> Add to that the stigma that goes with him that I doubt they want.


Stigma. He's a ticking bomb just waiting to go off. And outside the USA he isn't really a big name. 

Where is Cobo now? More to the point, does anyone CARE where Cobo is now?


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Uprwstsdr said:


> Caja Rural ain't happening.
> 
> Caja Rural-Seguros RGA Deny Interest In Signing Horner | Cyclingnews.com


Well, that's just crappy.


----------



## Ridin'Sorra (Sep 7, 2004)

He really missed the boat dropping Trek. With more than one team folding, the writing was on the wall.

He should have asked Jens how much was he making and get an idea of how far he could push.


----------

